# Who is going to buy the new 5Ds's?



## adhocphotographer (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm asking because i've been discussing this with my friends, and none of them are interested in the new line of 5D's... perhaps i'm just hanging around a skewed audience, so just curious... how many people are considering it?

For me, it does not seem to appeal... being a general all-found user, I have always like the balance of features in the 5DIII. 50mp does not add much for me, and the loss of FPS will hit me for wildlife as well as reduced native ISO.


----------



## Sith Zombie (Feb 4, 2015)

Not me for a few reasons! MP count is too high for my workflow, I don't want my computer chugging along when I'm not even taking advantage of the MP. It's too much for both my work and personal projects, all of my clients want images for web or small print [flyers/catalogues]. I barely print any of my own work and if I do, it's around A2 size MAX. I'v made really good A2 prints from a 10mp 40D.... so yeah, overkill for me.
Thats not to say I don't like the cameras, if I was printing HUGE landscapes, doing 'mega cropping' on wildlife shots, or working for clients who printed big [bus stop posters, store banners, possibly even billboards] then I'd be more interested. But it's the wrong tool for me, as is the 7dmkii. I'm more interested in the 6dmkii and 5dmkiv because they will more likely compliment my photography better.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 4, 2015)

adhocphotographer said:


> I'm asking because i've been discussing this with my friends, and none of them are interested in the new line of 5D's... perhaps i'm just hanging around a skewed audience, so just curious... how many people are considering it?



Um, doesn't this depend on the price, at least an itsy bitsy tiny bit? Sure there are rich folk who buy anything premium and add the 5dsr to their 1dx collection, and pros waiting for this before jumping ship to Sonikon. But for the rest of us, 50mp is probably nice to have, but hardly essential and you have to decide if buying a new/better lens isn't the smarter choice.


----------



## lintoni (Feb 4, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> adhocphotographer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm asking because i've been discussing this with my friends, and none of them are interested in the new line of 5D's... perhaps i'm just hanging around a skewed audience, so just curious... how many people are considering it?
> ...


Correct!

If I had money to burn, I'd probably buy one. But I certainly don't _need_ one, my 5D3 is good for years yet, I hope!


----------



## Rahul (Feb 4, 2015)

I mentioned in another thread, I have absolutely no _need_ of a higher MP camera for what I shoot. Personally, I feel that my money is better spent on getting a new lens, maybe the 11-24 f/4L. 

I might get a second 5d3 if the price drops any further though.


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 4, 2015)

Even if I had the money lying around to buy one I wouldn't even consider it.
Not need at all for so many mp. Also don't want to work all day with a tripod and mirror lock to avoid shutter vibration.
I have more need for high ISO, fast AF even at low light, fps. So I would rather go for a 5D Mark IV. 
But I suppose I'll skip at least one generation of FF bodies. (we'll see...)


----------



## blanddragon (Feb 4, 2015)

Interested, but mostly for the advancement as it will push into other models, down the road. Big plus, I think, that I may pick up a second and third MkIII body at cheaper price than today. Yea for me!


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 4, 2015)

Maybe, if it is spectacular, and even then, still just maybe.

Honestly, I'd rather see it in a 1D form factor, but the 1D price point would be an issue. At that level, I'd have to look at the new Pentax.

A new Canon lens is more likely.

I'm still intrigued about the upcoming announcements though.

Time will tell.


----------



## steven kessel (Feb 4, 2015)

You can count me in. I've given a lot of thought to this camera and if it is as advertised I see mostly upside to it. 

My passion is nature photography, both wildlife and landscapes. Much of the wildlife photography that I do is on a small scale. Here, in southern Arizona, there are boundless opportunities for about 9 months out of the year to photograph insects, reptiles, and other small creatures. From about March through November I do a lot of exploring with a 180 Macro lens.

It seems to me that the big pixel sensor will allow me to capture closeups in extraordinary detail, beyond anything I've been able to obtain up 'til now. That's a huge selling point. The camera also will be a superb landscape camera, I think.

Now, as to birds in flight. Well, there I see pluses and minuses. On the plus side I should be able to do major cropping and still get lots of detail. I would think that the issue of noise, particularly background noise, should be pretty much taken care of. I'd like to see a faster burst rate. By modern standards 5 fps is slow, very slow, for wildlife photography. But, heck, the 5Diii that I presently use gets me 6, so I think I can live with it.

So, I'm going to be among the first to order the new camera. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## adhocphotographer (Feb 4, 2015)

Just to clarify, this is to see if people think the idea of if would be interesting for themselves... 

Price, performance etc... are all factors in whether or not you would actually buy it... but from what you know, could you imagine buying it... 

Thanks for all the replies...


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 4, 2015)

No, but I am getting more and more excited to learn what the 1DX Mark II might have. That, I will most likely get.


----------



## tron (Feb 4, 2015)

Not me! All I want is a 5DMkIV with the same Mpixels as 5DMkIII with better high and low ISO performance, 8 fps and much better DR (maybe using the Canon Dual-Scale Column-Parallel ADC Patent...).


----------



## FEBS (Feb 4, 2015)

It is indeed to say definitely yes, but if I would buy, then I would go for the 5DsR.

Strange that I see now reactions that we don't really need 50mp, while a few months back there was a lot of people telling that Canon was behind because Sony/Nikon could offer 36mp technology. 

For sure this body is NOT intended as a sports camera or as a general replacement of the 5D3. Landscape and studio photographers might love it. The specs look very promising, but I will wait at least till I get some user feedback.

Also very curious to see what the 5D4 will offer as specifications.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 4, 2015)

Since buying the 1D X, my 5DIII doesn't see much action other than for landscapes and architecture, mainly because of the megapixels. I can definitely see myself buying the 5DsR, it's just a matter of when. I'm thinking the sooner the better so I can still get a decent amount out of my 5DIII, but a new body and the 11-24 f/4 (which I'm definitely buying) are a lot of cash. Then again, the body may come out next month and the lens in the Fall or something like that.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm tentatively interested, but as was mentioned it's largely price dependent.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 4, 2015)

Have no plan for 50MP.


----------



## Click (Feb 4, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Have no plan for 50MP.



Ditto. I'm waiting for the 1DX II


----------



## Eldar (Feb 4, 2015)

If all we get is resolution I´m out. If we get (significant) improvements in noise and DR, I´m in. I have seen enough (condescending) proof from my Nikon 810 buddy (with Otus 55/1.4) to accept that Canon has a significant challenge. 

If it turns out to be FF 7DII type sensor performance, I´ll be very disappointed and probably go for the Pentax 645z. If so, I´ll sell off a majority of my EF lenses and limited Canon to action, birds and wildlife.


----------



## Ivar (Feb 4, 2015)

Well, in order to answer there are some quite big unknowns - has the DR significantly improved? 
What would be the price What are the video features?


----------



## RobbieHat (Feb 4, 2015)

Definitely considering it. Likely with AA filter. I shoot mainly landscape on a tripod and have new PC equipment so will be able to take advantage of the additional megapixels to print large. Still have to hear from reviews about the DR and other considerations between the filter and non-filter differences. Will also likely splurge on the 11-24 if it is released!


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't see enough done to the body for me to upgrade. I'll be awaiting 5D4.


----------



## dcsimages (Feb 4, 2015)

If the price is reasonable I'll be getting one. I'm tempting fate at the moment by having just one 5D III because the 5DII's I have as backups don't work with the EX600RTs the way I need them to. I was going to pull the trigger on a second 5D III this month, but if the 5DS isn't much more than $3500 I'll go with it.

I rarely shoot above 2500 ISO, and there are a few things I could use 50MP for.

Recently had to rent a Hasselblad with a 45 MP back and 4 lenses for a job.


----------



## NancyP (Feb 4, 2015)

6D, landscape/macro photography. Definitely interested. However, I need to upgrade the computer first (2010 MacBookPro still running Snow Leopard 10.6.8). Will be very interested in reports concerning low-ISO dynamic range. Of course, there are other high-end bits of gear calling my name. Sigma Art 50 f/1.4, Zeiss Apo Sonnar 135 f/2 ... so I may not be an early adopter of anything. I figure that I have 3 lenses worthy of a 50 MP sensor: Zeiss 21, Sigma Art 35, Canon 180 3.5L macro.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm not interested, its a specialist camera, good for studio, landscape, and probably wedding images, at least portraits. I'd rather buy a second 5D MK III or even a 7D MK II once the price drops.

I think that its aimed squarely at portraits and landscapes with its improved color accuracy and high MP count. I expect there will be three types of buyers. 

1. Knowledgeable Photographers who truly need 50 mp or the better color

2. Those who believe that 50 MP will make their photos somehow better. (Read content here).

3. Those who always want the latest thing.

The high initial price will make many wait for it to drop. IMHO, the camera could sell profitably for $2600 in very large numbers, but we won't see that.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 4, 2015)

Now that it looks like the cameras will be priced around $4k (as I feared), I think this will go on the waiting list. The 11-24 has me far more excited as _I believe it will make my photos somehow better_ to paraphrase Mt Spokane


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 4, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Since buying the 1D X, my 5DIII doesn't see much action other than for landscapes and architecture, mainly because of the megapixels. I can definitely see myself buying the 5DsR, it's just a matter of when. I'm thinking the sooner the better so I can still get a decent amount out of my 5DIII, but a new body and the 11-24 f/4 (which I'm definitely buying) are a lot of cash. Then again, the body may come out next month and the lens in the Fall or something like that.



That lens is coming right along with that camera, as we have all noted, it's a camera meant for landscape work...and obviously this lens is too. I'd be really stunned if there was more than a few weeks between the two if any at all.

I like this for portrait work. It's nice to shoot full body or more and if I really like a facial expression or something smaller in the frame, I can tighten up the shot in post and not worry about losing good resolve. It's not always easy to recreate something natural, like a certain look, and I tend to shoot that way. Also, for big group shots like an entire dance class of 20 people, with 50MP, everyone's face should look a lot sharper with 250% more pixel density. 

Again, i know it's a bit niche, but it's MY niche ;-)


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 4, 2015)

I should add that it's not uncommon for me to create 20x30 to 24x36 inch prints or canvas for these dance moms ;D


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 4, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Now that it looks like the cameras will be priced around $4k (as I feared), I think this will go on the waiting list



You *actually* though it'd be like the 5d3 starting price at $3.5k, even if the 5ds has the premium flagship tag attached and is lacking current competition from Sonikon? Oh my, I'd love to have part of your optimism in some parts of my life


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 4, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Now that it looks like the cameras will be priced around $4k (as I feared), I think this will go on the waiting list
> ...



$4k is based on purely exchange rate data. As Mac mentioned, they have a VAT. We do not. This camera may well come in around $3500-$3800 with the Yen falling against the dollar. And I still expect to see an official drop in the 5D3 right after. Right now it's a $300 mail in rebate I believe?


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 4, 2015)

Eldar said:


> If all we get is resolution I´m out. If we get (significant) improvements in noise and DR, I´m in. I have seen enough (condescending) proof from my Nikon 810 buddy (with Otus 55/1.4) to accept that Canon has a significant challenge.
> 
> If it turns out to be FF 7DII type sensor performance, I´ll be very disappointed and probably go for the Pentax 645z. If so, I´ll sell off a majority of my EF lenses and limited Canon to action, birds and wildlife.



I suspect we are seeing 50MP, because Canon might not be able to compete on the lower ISO DR quality front. They are over-compensating for other inadequacies. 

If this thing is 16bit with massive DR, then the market will probably justify spending the money on it. Otherwise, it bodes very poorly for the near future of Canon tech, in terms of market perception. 

I would only buy one of these cameras if the price was down to $3000 or less.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 4, 2015)

I know we are all scratching out heads at why the R would be more expensive... but is there any possible reason the removal of the filter could also yield measurably higher dynamic range?


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 4, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> I know we are all scratching out heads at why the R would be more expensive...



Not at all, I'm wondering why the premium/sharper R isn't *much* more expensive than the vanilla model.



PureClassA said:


> but is there any possible reason the removal of the filter could also yield measurably higher dynamic range?



Imho the chances are the same as an ice cube in hell has, most likely they're really just putting another set of glass in front of the sensor like Nikon did with the d800 and d800e.


----------



## Bruce Photography (Feb 4, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Now that it looks like the cameras will be priced around $4k (as I feared), I think this will go on the waiting list
> ...



If the new Canon cameras use a Sony sensor, what will you call the new Sonikon empire? By the way, my interest is in the "R" version. Before I invest in the 11-24, I plan on using my Nikon to Canon adapter for the Nikon 12-24mm lens which I know is hot stuff and testing the D810 vs the "R". It will be interesting to see what the extra MP's do with my 36x24 prints (if any). I too am interested in whatever dynamic range improvements this might mean (if they use the newer sony sensors I expect quite a jump - lower ISO like the D810?).


----------



## tron (Feb 4, 2015)

Bruce Photography said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...


Hmmm. let me try first: 

1. CaSoNikon.
2. SoNiCanon
3. SoCaNikon

;D ;D ;D


----------



## tron (Feb 4, 2015)

PhotographyFirst said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > If all we get is resolution I´m out. If we get (significant) improvements in noise and DR, I´m in. I have seen enough (condescending) proof from my Nikon 810 buddy (with Otus 55/1.4) to accept that Canon has a significant challenge.
> ...


In that case I think I would prefer a Sony sensor in the short term but I think it is better for Canon to develop their own sensor in the long term...


----------



## zlatko (Feb 4, 2015)

PhotographyFirst said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > If all we get is resolution I´m out. If we get (significant) improvements in noise and DR, I´m in. I have seen enough (condescending) proof from my Nikon 810 buddy (with Otus 55/1.4) to accept that Canon has a significant challenge.
> ...



Over-compensating for other inadequacies? Sure, and DR matters more than anything for this new camera. Without super-massive DR, people just won't spend money on it. Poof ... there go the sales! For proof, just look at how severely the market has punished Canon in the past, um, 10 years or so. If your glass is half empty, things *always* bode very, very poorly for the market leader.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 4, 2015)

Bruce Photography said:


> If the new Canon cameras use a Sony sensor, what will you call the new Sonikon empire?



This will never, ever happen - or else Neuro will visit the Canon hq and torch their exec building level 



zlatko said:


> I suspect we are seeing 50MP, because Canon might not be able to compete on the lower ISO DR quality front. They are over-compensating for other inadequacies.



This has a negative connotation, but actually even if (if!) this would be true we'd be happy about it as it leaves the customers a choice what they prefer - dr or res.

In any case, I'm 100% sure the 5ds will sell like hotcakes as there are enough enthusiasts with deep pockets on the globe who want a new toy (also no offense meant if any are reading this ).


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 4, 2015)

zlatko said:


> PhotographyFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



Let's make something very clear here. I don't need more DR. While I'm a fan if Canon I'm not going to pretend the market isn't looking for better DR. 

I picked my team, but I'm not going to put on the blinders and run with it like an idiot. 
I want Canon to gain market share and more MP might not cut it without added DR or cheaper price. I hope I'm wrong!


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Feb 4, 2015)

I'll call the new empire "A chilly day in hell."


----------



## kbmelb (Feb 4, 2015)

I'll jump on board. I voted the 5Ds but haven't ruled out the 5Ds R yet. I'd like to see samples oh how much moire the R gets in worst case scenarios.

Having high resolution can be quite beneficial in some cases. I'd also like to see how well the camera does shooting medium RAW. If sharpness holds up, it's the perfect camera for me.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 4, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> Oh my, I'd love to have part of your optimism in some parts of my life


You have to stay positive - although the new gear may have me smiling and broke 

I really don't need the extra pixels for the work I've been doing of late, but who doesn't love new and expensive toys. Unfortunately expensive toys are just that and I had to order $1,200 worth of new tires for my car this morning. That puts a healthy dent in my photo budget as well...


----------



## zlatko (Feb 4, 2015)

PhotographyFirst said:


> zlatko said:
> 
> 
> > PhotographyFirst said:
> ...



The market is not uniform. The market wants a lot of things. The market as a whole wants everything. But within the market, there are all kinds of photographers with all kinds of needs and all kinds of budgets. The market has bought a lot Canons without any massive DR, so that indicates _something_ about the market. I'm part of the market too, and "more DR" is somewhere between #10 and #20 on the list of things I'll be looking for in a new camera. It's certainly relevant, but not very high on my list.


----------



## msm (Feb 4, 2015)

Eldar said:


> If all we get is resolution I´m out. If we get (significant) improvements in noise and DR, I´m in. I have seen enough (condescending) proof from my Nikon 810 buddy (with Otus 55/1.4) to accept that Canon has a significant challenge.



Agree completely, this body seems to be tuned for ultimate IQ at low ISO and if it turns out it is 2-3 stops DR behind the competition then that is a massive flop in my opinion. If it can match the competition, I will probably go for it.

I would also think it is a bit of a flop if it doesn't have true electronic first curtain, ridiculous if only 1D bodies can have that in Canonland.


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 4, 2015)

I know it's not a fair comparison, but I'm shopping the 5Ds against the Pentax 645Z. As someone who doesn't need 50 megapixels, I have no intention of replacing my 5D3, which still feels and performs like new after three years. 

However, I would consider adding a 5Ds to complement the 5D3 if it offers substantial improvements in tonal range and DR, in that order. The files I've seen from the 645Z are nothing short of phenomenal, and I'm skeptical that any 35mm sensor can come close to what the 645Z's giant Exmor offers in terms of the two aformentioned IQ metrics.

Let the measurebating begin


----------



## kirispupis (Feb 4, 2015)

I will _probably_ buy the 5DsR but I need confirmation on the dynamic range first. For this type of camera I am looking for DR - not high ISO. The fact that it has max native ISO 6400 (vs 16000 for the 7D2 which has a similarly dense sensor) tells me that it does not use the same sensor as the 7D2 - which is good.

My hope is they are doing something similar to the MF manufacturers by sacrificing high ISO for very good dynamic range. For me to bite though it would probably have to exceed what Nikon/Sony have, but this may be possible.

In terms of having the filter removed, there is more involved than just removing the filter. Do a search on D800 vs D800E for details. Since I would use it primarily for nature images and skylines, I do not believe moire will be an issue and I will definitely want the sharpness improvement.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 4, 2015)

V8Beast said:


> I know it's not a fair comparison, but I'm shopping the 5Ds against the Pentax 645Z. As someone who doesn't need 50 megapixels, I have no intention of replacing my 5D3, which still feels and performs like new after three years.
> 
> However, I would consider adding a 5Ds to complement the 5D3 if it offers substantial improvements in tonal range and DR, in that order. The files I've seen from the 645Z are nothing short of phenomenal, and I'm skeptical that any 35mm sensor can come close to what the 645Z's giant Exmor offers in terms of the two aformentioned IQ metrics.
> 
> Let the measurebating begin



And shooting MF is a phenomenally different experience. It usually much harder on the back. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## RobertG. (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm interested in the 5Ds. But all I want is a significant improved tonal range, DR and low ISO performance. Ideally it should be equal or even better than the Pentax 645Z. I'll also wait for the new Sony A7R II before deciding which new camera to buy.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 4, 2015)

Is the Pentax 645z at $8000 a realistic comparison to a $3600 DSLR? Budget wise they are light years apart and while it may be one or the other for a small handful of folks, it's not where most potential buyers for this are. Oh, and that's before any glass. I'd love to get a 645z INSTEAD OF a new FF body.... but it's not reality. My $8000 purchase is earmarked for the 1DX2 anyway ;D


----------



## theroadie (Feb 4, 2015)

I will most definitely be lining up for one. I'll wait to see some good "real life" reviews before I decide between the 5Ds and 5DsR versions. I want as much detail as I can get (and afford), but if my work flow is significantly slowed down by not having an aliasing filter, I'll go for the "safer" or the two. Either way, as a primarily studio shooter, this the camera I have been waiting for. ;D


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 4, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> Is the Pentax 645z at $8000 a realistic comparison to a $3600 DSLR?



Of course not, but if you're already leaning toward buying a 645Z, but the 5Ds ends up offering similar performance (which I doubt) for a fraction of the cost, then it is absolutely a valid comparison. Plus, the feature set (AF, FPS, weather sealing, peerless high ISO, flippy screen, outstanding shutter dampening) of the 645Z allow using it in settings and situations where MF previously wasn't even an option, which makes the comparison even more valid. As far as lenses go, you'd be shocked how reasonably priced the legacy Pentax MF glass sells for on ebay. That said, there are probably very few people what will cross-shop these two bodies. I'm just weird like that


----------



## benperrin (Feb 4, 2015)

I'll be lining up for this camera but will also read the reviews with interest. Coming from a 5d2 (which has been fantastic) I think it's time for an upgrade. I was so close to upgrading to the mk3 just for the dual cards so I'm 98% sure I'll be pulling the trigger on this. With landscape being a big deal to me and wanting to print more and in larger sizes, I'm sure this camera will be worth the money for me.


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 4, 2015)

benperrin said:


> I'll be lining up for this camera but will also read the reviews with interest. Coming from a 5d2 (which has been fantastic) I think it's time for an upgrade. I was so close to upgrading to the mk3 just for the dual cards so I'm 98% sure I'll be pulling the trigger on this. With landscape being a big deal to me and wanting to print more and in larger sizes, I'm sure this camera will be worth the money for me.



Stunning portfolio, mate!


----------



## benperrin (Feb 4, 2015)

V8Beast said:


> Stunning portfolio, mate!


Thanks mate. Enjoyed viewing some of your killer shots as well!


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 5, 2015)

benperrin said:


> V8Beast said:
> 
> 
> > Stunning portfolio, mate!
> ...


Very well done portfolio. I enjoyed your landscapes. Australia must be brilliant in summertime.


----------



## JoeDavid (Feb 5, 2015)

kirispupis said:


> In terms of having the filter removed, there is more involved than just removing the filter. Do a search on D800 vs D800E for details. Since I would use it primarily for nature images and skylines, I do not believe moire will be an issue and I will definitely want the sharpness improvement.



You may be alright using one without an AA filter but, for people who shoot architecture, it can be a real issue. I see it all the time with cameras with AA filters. Windows with blinds are a good example. All those finely spaced horizontal lines can turn out some pretty ugly moiré patterns. I've seen it in daytime skylines too with buildings that have horizontal or vertical patterns in the architecture. I would expect Canon to issue a new version of DPP with a moiré removal algorithm but that doesn't help if you don't use DPP in your workflow. 

Nikon produced some images early on with their 800 and 800E to illustrate the differences in both Moiré and detail. With those cameras I wouldn't risk the additional Moiré for what little additional sharpness not having the AA filter provided. Canon may be a different story though. They seem to use AA filters that are stronger (maybe trying to hit a happy medium between the needs of still versus video shooters). Hopefully Canon will do the same as Nikon and shot the same images with both cameras to illustrate how much of a difference there is with the two cameras. 

Also, unless Canon makes a point of pitching it as having "improved dynamic range", I wouldn't count on it. That would take some major work on Canon's part. I also wished that they would have pushed the FPS up to 6 and deliver a 3FPS silent drive mode. With the 5DM3 and new 7DM2 I use that drive mode all the time when hand-holding the camera and, yes, I would hand-hold this camera sometimes. I would probably also be shooting MRAW or SRAW most of those times and save the full RAW for tripod based images with lenses that might actually make use of the extra MP...


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 5, 2015)

I'll come back and answer when there is an official announcement with specs and prices.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 5, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> Is the Pentax 645z at $8000 a realistic comparison to a $3600 DSLR? Budget wise they are light years apart and while it may be one or the other for a small handful of folks, it's not where most potential buyers for this are. Oh, and that's before any glass. I'd love to get a 645z INSTEAD OF a new FF body.... but it's not reality. My $8000 purchase is earmarked for the 1DX2 anyway ;D


I already have 5DIII and a 1DX. To spent thousands on a 5Ds it must provide something special. To keep me off a Pentax 645z, it must provide significant noise and DR improvements. If it does not, I'll get the Petax. Patience with Canon is exhausted ...


----------



## Boykinally (Feb 5, 2015)

I shoot mostly architecture and interiors. I'm really ready for a major IQ upgrade from my 5d2. Higher DR is the most important upgrade that I'm looking for in the new 5ds. If it is equal to the Nikon/Sony in DR I will be pulling the trigger on the 5Ds R but would love even more if thats possible…. Hope it's $4,000 or less!


----------



## pdirestajr (Feb 5, 2015)

I might be interested depending on how the actual camera performs. I shoot a lot of commercial product photography, so if the resolution increase allows me to make larger prints that look significantly better than my 5DII I'll bite.

I constantly struggle with filling the frame with the entire product ( mostly shoot small cosmetics) to maximize output resolution, but then DOF gets too shallow.

Hopefully they announce those (rumored) new longer focal length tilt-shift lenses too!


----------



## tcmatthews (Feb 5, 2015)

I do not know yet. Its lots of money. I just upgraded my Nex6 to a Sony A7 II. I need lenses. I might pickup one used in a year or two. I am focusing my Canon cameras more on wildlife and low light use. 

Unless they turn out to be something special for my use I might be better off with a A7r II or what ever next year. I was going to get one this year but the A7 II was to good to pass up for general purpose. It scratched my itch so now I am done for a while. Really it is going to come down to performance.


----------



## Ruined (Feb 5, 2015)

adhocphotographer said:


> I'm asking because i've been discussing this with my friends, and none of them are interested in the new line of 5D's... perhaps i'm just hanging around a skewed audience, so just curious... how many people are considering it?
> 
> For me, it does not seem to appeal... being a general all-found user, I have always like the balance of features in the 5DIII. 50mp does not add much for me, and the loss of FPS will hit me for wildlife as well as reduced native ISO.



I think the 5Ds camera is designed for studio, fashion, landscape photographers.

Personally I'd rather have a 5D4/5D3 + 7D2


----------



## surapon (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes, I will grab the first batch of 5DS, with out thinking.
Yes, I grab 7D MKII and fell in love with that Baby too, Just another New toy for me, After I work so hard in 2014, and I must have some thing to reward my self----Ha, Ha, Ha.---Yes, I know, This new camera will never make me take the better Photos any ways, Just get the Happy feeling when I touch the New toy, and pretend that the Next Photo might be my Masterpiece---And That might worth my Money.
Have a great Week, Sir, Madame.
Surapon


----------



## slclick (Feb 5, 2015)

My 5D3 has all I need and more. And at less than 50k on the shutter, I'm good to go. Plus, I know...amazing as this sounds....it will still work when the new models arrive!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 5, 2015)

tron said:


> Not me! All I want is a 5DMkIV with the same Mpixels as 5DMkIII with better high and low ISO performance, 8 fps and much better DR (maybe using the Canon Dual-Scale Column-Parallel ADC Patent...).



Yep. Ditto. Along with some built-in wireless radio flash support. Better Weather Sealing. Better Auto ISO settings. Intervalometer. Wi-Fi. USB3. Maybe GPS. A nice laser pointer. Whatever helps me make better pictures. Pretty much everything ML adds. Stuff like that. Give me a better camera. Give me a better sensor. Make my life easier and my pictures better, not just a lot more MP. I have no need for 50-100 Megabyte picture files so I have to buy 128 GB CF cards just to handle a few thousand images.


----------



## Bruce Photography (Feb 5, 2015)

Tron: Hmmm. let me try first: 

1. CaSoNikon.
2. SoNiCanon
3. SoCaNikon

How about NikCanSon or CanNikSon?


----------



## Light_Pilgrim (Feb 5, 2015)

I was sure I am going to buy it, but now I am not so certain: http://www.dpreview.com/articles/9437515928/olympus-announces-om-d-e-m5-ii-with-40mp-high-resolution-mode


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 5, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> adhocphotographer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm asking because i've been discussing this with my friends, and none of them are interested in the new line of 5D's... perhaps i'm just hanging around a skewed audience, so just curious... how many people are considering it?
> ...



Well it depends if you already have all the lenses you need, lol.

Few are going to buy this until they see the details about the sensor I would expect. Anyone who is happy with the quality from the 7D II (and I've not had personal experience either way), could reasonably expect the 5Ds to be at least the same.

Everyone else will see what Sony announces as this will also indicate what Nikon will launch, and then compare to the Canon.

I'm very interested, but the devil is in the detail....


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 5, 2015)

steven kessel said:


> You can count me in. I've given a lot of thought to this camera and if it is as advertised I see mostly upside to it.
> 
> My passion is nature photography, both wildlife and landscapes. Much of the wildlife photography that I do is on a small scale. Here, in southern Arizona, there are boundless opportunities for about 9 months out of the year to photograph insects, reptiles, and other small creatures. From about March through November I do a lot of exploring with a 180 Macro lens.
> 
> ...



And we're looking forward to your feedback on when you get to use it in the real-world as it will help our decision as well


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 5, 2015)

RobertG. said:


> I'm interested in the 5Ds. But all I want is a significant improved tonal range, DR and low ISO performance. Ideally it should be equal or even better than the Pentax 645Z. I'll also wait for the new Sony A7R II before deciding which new camera to buy.



But if you have Canon lenses, then you're comparing a 4K body to a >10K system surely ? Of course this is why manufacturers want to make you sticky to their range...


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 5, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> Is the Pentax 645z at $8000 a realistic comparison to a $3600 DSLR? Budget wise they are light years apart and while it may be one or the other for a small handful of folks, it's not where most potential buyers for this are. Oh, and that's before any glass. I'd love to get a 645z INSTEAD OF a new FF body.... but it's not reality. My $8000 purchase is earmarked for the 1DX2 anyway ;D



+1


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 5, 2015)

V8Beast said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Is the Pentax 645z at $8000 a realistic comparison to a $3600 DSLR?
> ...



Not weird - you can justify spending 10K on a system rather than 4K for a body. Lucky you!!!

When I looked at the Pentax, as expected, landscape & studio lenses well supported. But would I be correct in stating if you have the super-teles, there's nothing in this space, so I would have to maintain a 2 vendor strategy?


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 5, 2015)

surapon said:


> Yes, I will grab the first batch of 5DS, with out thinking.
> Yes, I grab 7D MKII and fell in love with that Baby too, Just another New toy for me, After I work so hard in 2014, and I must have some thing to reward my self----Ha, Ha, Ha.---Yes, I know, This new camera will never make me take the better Photos any ways, Just get the Happy feeling when I touch the New toy, and pretend that the Next Photo might be my Masterpiece---And That might worth my Money.
> Have a great Week, Sir, Madame.
> Surapon



K. Surapon, you are going to need to clone yourself just so you can carry all your gear!! If you buy any more cameras, it may take you 5 minutes just to decide what to take the shot with! Good luck with it, anyway. 555


----------



## MickDK (Feb 5, 2015)

Light_Pilgrim said:


> I was sure I am going to buy it, but now I am not so certain: http://www.dpreview.com/articles/9437515928/olympus-announces-om-d-e-m5-ii-with-40mp-high-resolution-mode



"The E-M5 II also boasts a 40MP high resolution shot mode, achieved by shifting the sensor in half-pixel steps and capturing eight images over a period of one second."

Semi-40 mpix. No thanks


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 5, 2015)

surapon said:


> Yes, I will grab the first batch of 5DS, with out thinking.
> Yes, I grab 7D MKII and fell in love with that Baby too, Just another New toy for me, After I work so hard in 2014, and I must have some thing to reward my self----Ha, Ha, Ha.---Yes, I know, This new camera will never make me take the better Photos any ways, Just get the Happy feeling when I touch the New toy, and pretend that the Next Photo might be my Masterpiece---And That might worth my Money.
> Have a great Week, Sir, Madame.
> Surapon



If it makes you happy then you should reward yourself! At least you are being honest 

But I do concur, you need to be careful about how much more you will carry, and how you will decide what to carry. The latter is a fun problem to have though


----------



## Boykinally (Feb 5, 2015)

Canon revolutionises resolution with the EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R
London, UK, 6 February 2015 – Canon today transforms the EOS system with the arrival of the EOS 5DS and the EOS 5DS R – a new breed of ultra-high resolution full-frame DSLRs.
Breaking the boundaries of 35mm sensors,the new cameras offer the highest megapixels ever seen in a full frame sensor, an astonishing 50.6MP. Delivering unparalleled quality, the cameras provide an exceptional
combination of resolution, responsiveness and durability, whether shooting landscapes, architecture, high fashion or portraiture, either personally or professionally. When nothing but the sharpest image is expected, the EOS 5DS R also features a low pass cancellation filter to maximise the sensor’s resolution and visible image quality.Alongside the new DSLRs, Canon also introduces the EF 11-24mm f/4L USM, the world’s widest-angle rectilinear zoom lens(1), the perfect companion for landscape and architecture photographers.
Establishing new standards for full-frame DSLRs
Setting a new benchmark for full-frame cameras, the EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R combine fast, instinctive DSLR handling with the newly-developed 50.6MP CMOS sensor, providing the flexibility to shoot a wide range of scenes and subjects, making it ideal for large format mediums, such as advertising billboards and magazine covers, where every pixel matters. The sensor’s advanced architecture provides
ISO 100-6400 sensitivity, expandable to 50-12800, ensuring high quality images with low noise, accurate colours and wide dynamic range.
For added flexibility, the cameras’ resolution enables three new in-camera crop shooting modes–1.3x, 1.6x and 1:1. Visible through the viewfinder, the crop modes deliver outstanding results, with stills at 19 MP even when cropped to 1.6x. Built to withstand the most demanding shoots, the EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R’s dual DIGIC 6 processors provide the rapid performance and responsiveness required
to deliver first-class images with exceptional colour reproduction. Both processors are designed to comfortably manage huge levels of image data from the 50.6MP sensor, whilst simultaneously reducing image noise and providing the freedom to shoot at five frames per second.
Automatically exceptional
Automatically exceptional
Created to ensure every detail of your exquisite landscape or high-fashion studio shoot is in focus, the EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS Rfeature an advanced 61-point AF system, with 41 cross-type points, delivering incredible levels of image sharpness and accuracy across the frame.
Both cameras comfortably maintain focus with moving subjects, using EOS Intelligent Tracking and Recognition AF (iTR) to track both faces and colour. To reduce image blur, Canon’s Mirror Vibration Control System uses cams to drive the cameras’ mirror up and down in a
highly controlled fashion, avoiding all sudden stops and softening the shutter-release sound. Additionally, the EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R’s 150k pixel RGB+IR metering sensor with Flicker Detection ensures images can be captured with consistent and accurate exposures
under varying lighting scenarios, including florescent.
Incredible detail and unrestricted creativity
Putting unrivalled image quality at your fingertips, the EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R include a number of customisable modes and settings to ensure stunning results every time. A new Fine Detail Picture Style maximises the level of detail that can be achieved from the sensor,
enabling advanced sharpness adjustment without the need for edit ing software. Popular creative modes, including Multiple Exposure and HDR, provide instant, in-camera creativity, while a built-in timer allows you to shoot over long periods and create stunning time lapse videos, without being tied to the camera or needing advanced software and excessive kit.
First-class professional construction, customisable features
The EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R have been expertly constructed to allow you to operate quickly, regardless of the environment you’re shooting in. The 100% viewfinder with electronic overlay makes framing vital shots easy and can be customised to your preferred
style. The large, 8.11cm (3.2”) Clear View II LCD screen, with an anti-reflective structure, minimises reflection or glare when reviewing shots and also acts as a visual and accessible dashboard of the most commonly used settings. The cameras’ new Custom Quick Control
screen means that the type, size and position of icons are also easily customisable to the user or shooting scenario.
Both cameras utilise Canon’s iconic design DNA–a highly durable body constructed from high-grade magnesium alloy to provide weather resilient shooting –ideal for landscape photographers who are dedicated to getting the perfect shot, whatever the weather.
EOS 5DS R: Engineered for the ultimate in DSLR image quality
When nothing but the absolute maximum level of detail possible will do, the EOS 5DS R features a low pass cancellation filter to ensure
the sharpest possible results. Great for landscape photographers, where patterns are organic, the camera’s low pass cancellation filter produces the stunning level of detail required to turn agreat shot into an incredible shot.
Optical Expertise: Introducing the EF 11-24mm f/4L USM
The EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R are compatible with Canon’s extensive EF lens range, spanning 71 models(2). Today Canon unveils the
world’s widest-angle rectilinearzoom lens (1), the EF 11-24mm f/4L USM. Perfect for photographers shooting landscape and architecture, the EF 11-24mm f/4L USM is designed to open up an entirely new world of creative opportunities, thanks to its super wide 11-24mm focal range. Boasting a newly designed optical structure, the lens features three aspherical lenses including a ground aspherical element, which
maximises image quality and delivers minimal levels of distortion, while the body is rugged and robust enough to be employed in extreme weather conditions.
EOS 5DS Key features:
50.6 MP CMOS sensor with dual DIGIC 6 processors
150K Pixel RGB+IR Metering Sensor
Up to 5.0 Frames Per Second
61-point AF
Cropped Shooting
EOS 5DS R also includes:
Low-pass cancellation filter
EF 11-24mm f/4L USM Key features:
Explore landscapes from an ultra-wide point of view
The world’s widest-angle rectilinear zoom lens
Minimal distortion – ideal for architecture and interiors
Advanced lens coatings guard against ghosting and flare
Enjoy swift, near-silent AF, with full-time manual override
Keep shooting even in tough weather conditions


Show the world what you can do with a Canon camera!

Follow Canon Watch: Facebook, Twitter, Google+, Tumblr, RSS, 500px

Support Canon Watch! I love to bring you all the latest news about everything that's related to Canon (and to photography). If you like what I am doing here then consider buying your gear by clicking my affiliate links. You won't pay a penny more and I get a small commission that helps keep the site going: Amazon, B&H, Adorama, Canon USA, Digitalrev, eBay. Thank you!


----------



## Stu_bert (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for posting, but understandably no more details than are present on this site, or indeed CanonWatch...

Will be interesting to see Dpreview's comments as they always get an advanced copy, and where the information will come from about the source of the sensor (fab, design, construct)...


----------



## peptrade (Feb 5, 2015)

You can count me in - As long as the quality of the images is up to scratch its what I've been waiting for. I am a landscape photographer and I love my 5D Mk III apart from the sensor. This new model looks like they have taken all the best bits from the 5D mk III but brought the sensor up to the latest satandards.
Can't wait

BTW anyone interested in a 5D mk III


----------



## max (Feb 5, 2015)

I still use mRaw on my 5d3! hahhahaha
No way I would buy one of these!


----------



## DigiAngel (Feb 5, 2015)

5D3 User here

- nope won´t buy. i shoot couples, weddings, portraits etc. and more megapixel is the last thing i need. 

i love my 5D 3, it just works and has all i need expect the sensor is now dated and of course i´d like it to perform more like the D750. so if the 5D IV can at least do that and doesn´t cost a fortune (i have the bad feeling canon will push the specs to the max and charge a lot of money for stuff i dont use) i might take a look at her. the 5Ds though...nothing for me.


----------



## EELinneman (Feb 5, 2015)

I will likely buy one. My passion is flower and art glass, so the more pixels, the better if they are good pixels. My only question now is do I get the R model or not. I'll wait until I see some real-world test shots and some reviews. Being as invested as I am in EF lenses, it's not cost effective for me to switch platforms.

As far as workflow for 50 megapixel photos, I just had to replace an ageing Mac Pro and got the 5K retina iMac and loaded it with 24 GB of RAM, so I can handle the larger photos. Disk space will always be an issue, but the cost of disks is getting lower and lower. My concern is how to do long-term archival of the files.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Feb 5, 2015)

Interestingly it is a close 50:50 split... well, i guess cannon know what they are doing! This way 50% are happy with this line, and lets hope the rest of us will be happy with the 5D IV line?


----------



## Joe M (Feb 5, 2015)

This is almost like the "how many pixels do you need" thread. I don't pretend to know the market but my feeling is that these cameras will fill a needed niche as opposed to dominating the market. As I suspected, Canon was wise enough to add these cameras to the lineup as opposed to replacing the successor to the 5D3. So getting to the question, it's a "no" for me. I imagine the cameras will be great but I will be throwing away all those pixels so I see no point in dumping two bodies for two new ones when the only benefit I might garner is (I would suppose) slightly better DR and accurate colour. I'm also guessing the new 5D4 will do all that with a number of pixels that are more manageable for me with resolution that is sufficient to my needs for weddings, couples and so on. Whether I make that switch is yet to be seen.


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 5, 2015)

I skipped a lot of cameras I was interested in at the first glance:
5D mk ii, mk iii, 7D, 6D, 7D mk ii

At the moment I am searching for a "decade lasting body" and the 5Ds might be an option. I am lusting for a camera fit to do excellent A0 prints if you have THE IMAGE.
And I am lusting for a camera with a 12 million image pixel sensor consisting of R-G-G-B pixel quadruplets for cleanest colors.
5Ds might deliver for both applications.

It is an option for me ... if the camera ist roughly 3500 $/EUR (my first estimate) ... After reading the Canon press release I am no longer shure about my estimate ... and I fear it will be 4999 $/EUR. 

Standing by and waiting for more date, reviews and especially sample photographs/"experience reports".


----------



## caruser (Feb 5, 2015)

Perhaps a 5DSR.

First I'll wait for Bryan's test of the camera.

Then I'll decide whether I'm glad that it's smaller and cheaper than my 1DX, or whether I'm now too used to the size and additional controls of the 1DX.

By that time I'll see what rumours there are about the 1-series, a 30 MP 1DX2 would satisfy all my requirements in a single body which would be nice.

Or I might go 1DX + 5DSR, one for events and kids, and one for more controlled situations.


----------



## sdsr (Feb 5, 2015)

MickDK said:


> Light_Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > I was sure I am going to buy it, but now I am not so certain: http://www.dpreview.com/articles/9437515928/olympus-announces-om-d-e-m5-ii-with-40mp-high-resolution-mode
> ...



DPreview already has a comparison of the em5II vs D810 set up:

http://www.dpreview.com/previews/olympus-om-d-e-m5-ii/7

I don't know how reliable this is, but the Hi-def RAW files from the em5II look terrible compared to the D810's (and not just because of the greater magnification); the JPEGs look much better, but still don't seem anything to get excited about. Perhaps its benefits aren't best revealed by this particular set-up. Either way, you can only use the em5II in Hi-Def mode on a tripod, apparently (which would make sense); if so, that's a significant handicap vs D810/a7r/new Canons for anyone who doesn't want to use a tripod all the time. Plus, even the best m43 images have more noise at any ISO than a FF dslr - will the new technology somehow take care of that? (The new Olympus looks somewhat interesting to me for other reasons - better EVF than its predecessor, much faster shutter, silent shutter mode, etc.)


----------



## M_S (Feb 5, 2015)

RobertG. said:


> I'm interested in the 5Ds. But all I want is a significant improved tonal range, DR and low ISO performance. Ideally it should be equal or even better than the Pentax 645Z. I'll also wait for the new Sony A7R II before deciding which new camera to buy.


+1


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 5, 2015)

sdsr said:


> MickDK said:
> 
> 
> > Light_Pilgrim said:
> ...



For people who know how to zoom in a do quick stitching, it's kind of a gimmick. Anything moving in the scene is going to cause some strange artifacts. Movement in a scene is actually super easy to deal with when using proper stitching software such as Photoshop. Seems like a feature catered to people who wish to put no effort into better solutions and want the camera to do everything magically.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't think you guys have read enough - it's no mere gimmick or substitute for stitching:
http://www.dpreview.com/previews/olympus-om-d-e-m5-ii/4

If it works as well in practice as it does on paper, it not only adds resolution, but also completely compensates for the Bayer array by taking an exposure for all colors and as such essentially eliminates moire caused by the array/sensor. For studio shooters, it seems like a pretty amazing thing, and has the potential to go well beyond native m4/3 sensor capabilities.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 5, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> I don't think you guys have read enough - it's no mere gimmick or substitute for stitching:



That's what you get if you venture outside CR, don't you dare again .

But if I understand it correctly, this needs IBIS and most likely wouldn't work with Canon's in-lens IS approach? If every manufacturer with IBIS cameras picks this idea up, this would be a bad development for Canon (and Nikon, for that matter).


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 5, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think you guys have read enough - it's no mere gimmick or substitute for stitching:
> ...


LOL, and yes, it uses the IBIS to shift the sensor in the Olympus. I don't see any reason why Canon couldn't add something to move (but not stabilize) the sensor, as the MF backs do.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 5, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> I don't think you guys have read enough - it's no mere gimmick or substitute for stitching:
> http://www.dpreview.com/previews/olympus-om-d-e-m5-ii/4
> 
> If it works as well in practice as it does on paper, it not only adds resolution, but also completely compensates for the Bayer array by taking an exposure for all colors and as such essentially eliminates moire caused by the array/sensor. For studio shooters, it seems like a pretty amazing thing, and has the potential to go well beyond native m4/3 sensor capabilities.



Why would anyone buy a m43 camera for studio use? 

I thought the whole point of m43 was to be portable and have ISIS for leaving the tripod at home. 

For static scenes, it makes a m43 camera better, so in that regard it is not a gimmick, but for non-static use, if you can zoom in a stitch to the same FOV, it's always going to be better. 

I think it is a gimmick because many people will buy it thinking all of their photos can now be 40MP, which is probably not going to live up to the hype.


----------



## zlatko (Feb 5, 2015)

PhotographyFirst said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think you guys have read enough - it's no mere gimmick or substitute for stitching:
> ...



Of course, people do buy m43 cameras for studio use. Why not? 

It's not a gimmick because it adds a distinct and useful benefit to a camera that wouldn't otherwise have anything like 40mp. Even with it's limitations, it is pretty extraordinary for such a small and not-too-expensive camera. 

No one _should_ think all of their photos can now be 40mp because everywhere you look, in every review, there is an explanation of how it's limited to tripod work and still subjects, etc. If someone thinks all their photos can now be 40mp, they're just not paying attention.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Feb 5, 2015)

PhotographyFirst said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think you guys have read enough - it's no mere gimmick or substitute for stitching:
> ...


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 5, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> PhotographyFirst said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...


----------



## zlatko (Feb 5, 2015)

It's no gimmick. Check this out:
http://www.43rumors.com/imaging-resource-test-can-the-new-olympus-e-m5ii-beat-the-nikon-36mp-resolution/

For still subjects and tripod work, it's pretty cool. And the camera is only $1100.


----------



## zlatko (Feb 6, 2015)

Karlpedal said:


> not so cool handheld and one shoot, moving subjects etc etc
> 50Mp is still 50Mp



Of course 50mp is still 50mp. Everybody knows that. But 50mp (in a 5Ds) is also $3,500, and it's in a much bigger camera. Handheld and moving subjects is just not what the high-res feature is made for, so "not so cool handheld" is hardly a criticism of it. It's designed for a specific use: tripod + still subjects. *For that*, it looks excellent. It even avoids that ugly moire that the D810 produces.


----------



## JoeDavid (Feb 6, 2015)

zlatko said:


> Of course 50mp is still 50mp. Everybody knows that. But 50mp (in a 5Ds) is also $3,500, and it's in a much bigger camera. Handheld and moving subjects is just not what the high-res feature is made for, so "not so cool handheld" is hardly a criticism of it. It's designed for a specific use: tripod + still subjects. *For that*, it looks excellent. It even avoids that ugly moire that the D810 produces.



For such a limited use feature, it isn't worth the money of investing in another camera system when I already own lots of Canon gear and several of the new lenses that may actually let me get some real benefit out of the 50MP resolution. If the specs are correct, the 5Ds appears to be a much more versatile camera than most people are giving it credit for. Sure it has 50MP but it also does 28MP MRAW and 12.4MP SRAW (remember when 12.8MP was fantastic in the original 5D!). I do wish they had gotten it up to 6FPS or offer a faster frame rate in the lower MP modes (M and SRAW and crop). I'm also curious whether they are putting an EF-S compatible mount on it for use in the 1.6x crop like Nikon does with their FF cameras. Nothing mentioned points to that capability so I doubt they did but I guess we will find out for sure tomorrow.


----------



## zlatko (Feb 6, 2015)

Karlpedal said:


> zlatko said:
> 
> 
> > Karlpedal said:
> ...



What it has to do with the upcoming 50mp camera is that it was mentioned in the same thread due to the 40mp feature. So we are discussing it. And it gives you a reason to mention that your $3000 camera together with its $4000 lens will still be better than this little $1100 camera, as they _should_ for $7k.


----------



## zlatko (Feb 6, 2015)

JoeDavid said:


> zlatko said:
> 
> 
> > Of course 50mp is still 50mp. Everybody knows that. But 50mp (in a 5Ds) is also $3,500, and it's in a much bigger camera. Handheld and moving subjects is just not what the high-res feature is made for, so "not so cool handheld" is hardly a criticism of it. It's designed for a specific use: tripod + still subjects. *For that*, it looks excellent. It even avoids that ugly moire that the D810 produces.
> ...



Of course not. Who would buy another system for a single feature? This feature is for people who are already in the m43 system. It's a nice and unexpected bonus for them, and it apparently hasn't added much to the cost of the camera. It's a limited feature so it's not something for which you buy another camera system.

That's a good question about the option to mount EF-S lenses on the new 5Ds. It _should_ offer that option considering the crop feature, but we'll see.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 6, 2015)

I was very optimistic and was really looking forward to this camera. I really thought Canon would provide a true 810 basher this time. Yes, we get lots of resolution, we know little/nothing about noise, but DR seem to be stuck in the dirt behind Sony/Nikon. 

Not only do I believe I've lost my urge to get this camera, but I think I'm done waiting. I think I'll go home for the weekend and assess what gear to sell and what to keep. This was a major turn-off!


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 6, 2015)

Eldar said:


> I was very optimistic and was really looking forward to this camera. I really thought Canon would provide a true 810 basher this time. Yes, we get lots of resolution, we know little/nothing about noise, but DR seem to be stuck in the dirt behind Sony/Nikon.
> 
> Not only do I believe I've lost my urge to get this camera, but I think I'm done waiting. I think I'll go home for the weekend and assess what gear to sell and what to keep. This was a major turn-off!


I'm disappointed as well, but after checking out the sample photos, I'm not so sure I'll pass. Those extra pixels look pretty good to me and now that I have the 1D X, my 5DIII is rarely used over ISO 1600, so this might work well for me. At least we have some time to think about it.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 6, 2015)

I just read Brian's update over at TDP and he has a lot of detail from Chuck Westfall. One cool thing I learned is that the 5Ds has the Auto ISO exposure compensation in M mode just like the 1D X. That along with some of the new 7DII features seems like there are a lot of little goodies to go along with the new body. I think I'll be trading in my 5DIII for one as soon as they're available.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 6, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> I just read Brian's update over at TDP and he has a lot of detail from Chuck Westfall. One cool thing I learned is that the 5Ds has the Auto ISO exposure compensation in M mode just like the 1D X. That along with some of the new 7DII features seems like there are a lot of little goodies to go along with the new body. I think I'll be trading in my 5DIII for one as soon as they're available.


My disappointment is fading a bit, so I have started to look for things to be happy about. And there are some. 

A couple of important ones to me are having support for a high precision focusing screen for manual focus and spot metering following the AF point. Anyone seen anything about that?


----------



## pdirestajr (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm interested in the 5Ds for commercial product photography. I'll probably pass on the "R" version because I shoot a lot of products with print on them and printed packaging- I have a feeling those things may cause issues with the sensor. Also, I never think my 5DII isn't "sharp" enough, I just sometimes need to blow up small products like lipsticks to poster size!


----------



## Jesse (Feb 6, 2015)

Am I the only videographer that doesn't give a shit about 4K on a DSLR? If you're making something that needs video that high in quality, use a damn video camera.


----------



## Mogwai2 (Feb 6, 2015)

Jesse said:


> Am I the only videographer that doesn't give a S___ about 4K on a DSLR? If you're making something that needs video that high in quality, use a damn video camera.



i shot 4k to downsample .. much better quality than native full hd.
and much more editing headroom.


----------



## lintoni (Feb 6, 2015)

Mogwai2 said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Mogwai2 said:
> ...


You could look through some of the galleries on this site and find some of Eldar's photos. The man is a talented photographer. You, on the other hand, are an ignorant tosser.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 6, 2015)

Mogwai2 said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Mogwai2 said:
> ...


Until you have actually made an attempt to see what we publish here, I suggest you keep your mouth shut or, to repeat myself, write your garbage somewhere else.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 6, 2015)

Mogwai2 said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Mogwai2 said:
> ...


He he, we have good moderators here at CR and they have been quite good at determining who is insulting who ...


----------



## Eldar (Feb 6, 2015)

Mogwai2 said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Mogwai2 said:
> ...


A nice function provided by CR is the ability to ignore specific members posts. So this was my last response to anything you write, since you are one of the few people I have on my list. Have a good day


----------



## Actionpix (Feb 6, 2015)

For me it is a dream, I had for 10 years, coming true. I am from the stone age. Used to work with 100 ISO and lower. I learned how to realy get the max out of my camera and lenses. I did not get newer cameras. I just learned to make better images. Technicaly. The only thing I missed to grow further was the technology to show my skills in digital imaging. Lets put it rude, if you came from a Phone camera it will be hard. You need high ISO because you have no clue how to compensate for "low" light technicaly. It will be hard because the amount of detail will show how far of you are with your technique. Time to blame the sensor. It is not sharp. Why more than 5fps? You only need one shot. How much easier life has been while all lack of technique was hidden in big pixel size. But I came from the stone age. I learned the hard way. Not by buying a new camera but by improving my skills.


----------



## RobertG. (Feb 6, 2015)

Eldar said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > I just read Brian's update over at TDP and he has a lot of detail from Chuck Westfall. One cool thing I learned is that the 5Ds has the Auto ISO exposure compensation in M mode just like the 1D X. That along with some of the new 7DII features seems like there are a lot of little goodies to go along with the new body. I think I'll be trading in my 5DIII for one as soon as they're available.
> ...



See http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/professional/products/professional_cameras/digital_slr_cameras/eos_5ds#Specifications

"*Focusing Screen* 
Fixed"

"•AF point-linked spot metering not provided"


----------



## Eldar (Feb 6, 2015)

RobertG. said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...


Thanks! That raised my disappointment level back to where it was this morning. I´m out.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 6, 2015)

I am a 'No', at this point. Not because I am crying about DR, or the fact that the framerate doesn't go up in crop mode or any of that baloney, I am not getting one in the near future because, quite simply, I don't need 50MP.

I like the idea of the improved files but I am like a family man at a car dealership, I might like the look of the sporty two door model with the 800hp engine, but I actually need the versatility and robustness of the minivan. The difference in the analogy for me is that the minivan is a hoped for modest MP boost to the 1DX in the MkII.

If I had a need for 50MP I'd be all over that 5DS, with the 1DS gold lettering, like a fat kid on a cupcake. ;D

That damn 11-24 is tugging at the heartstrings purse strings though, I do use ultrawides a lot more nowadays but I just got the 16-35 f4 IS and it is a very good little lens...............


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 6, 2015)

Eldar said:


> RobertG. said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...



Eldar,

You are one of the few people here I would expect to get the very best out of these sensors. I for one will be disappointed if I don't see your feedback on them, personally I'd rather read your descriptions of using the 5DS (not R) than just abut any reviewer.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 6, 2015)

Eldar said:


> RobertG. said:
> 
> 
> > Eldar said:
> ...


I'm out too.


----------



## Eldar (Feb 6, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > RobertG. said:
> ...


Thanks, that is very kind of you, but it will not happen. I had a number of things on my wish list for this new camera. The top six were resolution, >14 stop DR, improved low ISO noise, precision focusing screen for manual focus, exposure metering locked to AF, illuminated AF confirmation. I got one out of six. 

I had very high hopes for this camera, so today I am extremely disappointed ...


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 7, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Thanks, that is very kind of you, but it will not happen. I had a number of things on my wish list for this new camera. The top six were resolution, >14 stop DR, improved low ISO noise, precision focusing screen for manual focus, exposure metering locked to AF, illuminated AF confirmation. I got one out of six.
> 
> I had very high hopes for this camera, so today I am extremely disappointed ...


Eldar, that puts things in perspective as to what you were hoping for and received. Also, I know you're considering MF and don't know if you saw this article, but the DR examples sure make me want to get the Pentax!
https://fstoppers.com/originals/pentax-645z-medium-format-digital-camera-review-41145


----------



## jeffa4444 (Feb 7, 2015)

If Canon follows threads on Canon Rumors then they should be worried that its loyal followers are unimpressed with the 5dS and 5dSR. I think part of this comes down to pricing a slight premium over the 5d MKIII is acceptable but in the UK its £ 780 higher ($ 1179) or 25.5% more. It does have features the 5d MKIII doesnt have but then technology marches on anyway and if you look at what Sony has done with the A7R and A7S for much less you start to wonder.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 7, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> If Canon follows threads on Canon Rumors then they should be worried that its loyal followers are unimpressed with the 5dS and 5dSR. I think part of this comes down to pricing a slight premium over the 5d MKIII is acceptable but in the UK its £ 780 higher ($ 1179) or 25.5% more. It does have features the 5d MKIII doesnt have but then technology marches on anyway and if you look at what Sony has done with the A7R and A7S for much less you start to wonder.



I don't think so, I think they probably have a pretty good handle on their market research and the camera will sell well to the very select group of people they expect it to sell to. But they are not enthusiasts cameras, well maybe a very few discerning enthusiasts, and as so often with Canon camera offerings the initial impression from people at forums like here is how disappointing it is, then we start getting user reports and seeing actual results and it just grows.


----------



## TheSpoiler72 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm no interested in the camera at all. Nikon has already done it. Canon should just focus on the 5D Mark IV, the 1Dx Mark II and the Cinema EOS line and please, please, please.....STOP making all of the variations of the lower end cameras. They flood the market and devalue the professional bodies. If they keep this up, I'll stop buying Canon's all together and purchase something new only when the new predecessor comes out.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 7, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > If Canon follows threads on Canon Rumors then they should be worried that its loyal followers are unimpressed with the 5dS and 5dSR. I think part of this comes down to pricing a slight premium over the 5d MKIII is acceptable but in the UK its £ 780 higher ($ 1179) or 25.5% more. It does have features the 5d MKIII doesnt have but then technology marches on anyway and if you look at what Sony has done with the A7R and A7S for much less you start to wonder.
> ...


I agree and I can remember how "disappointed" people were with the 5DIII - only 22MP, no 4k video, etc., etc., and before long most of those people bought one


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Feb 7, 2015)

Count me in for one 5Ds-r


----------



## bf (Feb 7, 2015)

I personally look for either 6d's update or Nikon D750. I care about the size, DR, and performance more than MP.


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 7, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Eldar, that puts things in perspective as to what you were hoping for and received. Also, I know you're considering MF and don't know if you saw this article, but the DR examples sure make me want to get the Pentax!
> https://fstoppers.com/originals/pentax-645z-medium-format-digital-camera-review-41145



Here's an outstanding review on the 645Z authored by CR member wockawocka:

http://chrisgilesphotography.com/blog/pentax-645z-review-pt1-the-journey/

He's such a nice guy that if you send he a few pounds to help pay for his web hosting fees, he'll send you 100 raw files to play around with  After spending a few hours doing just that, I'm now considering selling one of my cars to fund a new Pentax ;D

IMHO, the 645Z is the new gold standard in IQ. Pair it up with a 5D3 or a 1DX, and you have yourself a deadly combination of speed/versatility and ultimate static IQ  Most reviews rave about the DR of the 645Z, and it is stunning, but the standout feature for me is its ability to render fine tonal gradations, particularly in the shadows and highlights. The tonality is so smooth you can't really call them gradients at all. 

For severely backlit sunset shots, I often stack two ND grad filters (six stops total), underexpose the foreground by one stop, and fill the subject ( a car  ) in with two 1,000ws monolights. After playing around with 100-plus raw files from the 645Z, I figure I can pull this same shot off with no grad filters and a couple of speedlights. Obviously, less time setting up when the good light is rapidly fading = less frustration = more shots fired = more keepers. 

I tried my best to traumatize the 645Z's files in post, particularly wockawocka's sunset shots, but was only able to get a wee bit of artifacting only visible when pixel peeping. This thing's a beast, and I hope to own one someday


----------



## Eldar (Feb 7, 2015)

Yupp, the 645z is mighty tempting!


----------



## iaind (Feb 7, 2015)

Possibly once prices have dropped from launch price unless they announce 1dx2 or 5d4


----------



## Basil (Feb 7, 2015)

I like shooting BIF, wildlife, etc. I just bought the new Canon 7D MKII which is perfect for the type of shooting I do. I think the 5DS and 5DS R are very niche cameras for high-end commercial users and personally, I think it would be a foolish waste of money for the average hobbiest like me to even think about it. Now, the rumored 5D MKIV is another matter. But for me, my 7DMKII is perfect.


----------



## Andreas (Feb 7, 2015)

Basil said:


> I like shooting BIF, wildlife, etc. I just bought the new Canon 7D MKII which is perfect for the type of shooting I do. I think the 5DS and 5DS R are very niche cameras for high-end commercial users and personally, I think it would be a foolish waste of money for the average hobbiest like me to even think about it. Now, the rumored 5D MKIV is another matter. But for me, my 7DMKII is perfect.



Yeah did the same. I do wildlive and underwaterphotography..my 5Dm3 is in the housing and the 7dm2 works topside. Same batteries, same button layout, but extra reach and some fps faster than the 5dm3. The fun thing now is that the 5dm3 and the 7dm2 and it seems also the 5dm3s/r have the same dimensions and button layout which means they all fit in the same underwater housing...that's something really new...


----------



## Zv (Feb 7, 2015)

Two very fine looking specimens I must admit however the sensible part of my brain is telling me I have no business buying either of them now or in the future. As a hobbyist and occasional paid gig shooter the 6D is perfect. 

It's funny how there was complaining from some about the lack of a high resolution camera from Canon and now it's announced it's not good enough. Didn't we do this with the 7DII? And the 6D? And the 5DIII? All three of those turned out pretty good IMO. 

Edit - I will definitely rent one of these puppies one day. That'll be a good day for sure! ;D


----------

